

The most cliched movie tagline opening words... - spxdcz
http://amorphousblog.com/2010/the-story-of-a-man-who-wrote-awful-movie-tag-lines/

======
spxdcz
Looking through the data (I wrote the post), there are some classics in there:

"Valentine's Day is the work of Satan" "When bad things happen to good
dogs..." "Three victims! Three Wheels! ALL TERROR!" (from 'Death Trike') "Some
things are better left frozen"

It's worth downloading the list and taking a look - it's truly awful, mostly.

------
poppysan
My all-time favorite was a low budget movie called "Future War". The tagline
was "In the future there is a war...a future war!"

Awesome stuff!

------
machrider
It's missing "in a world".

